# Mein neuer Teich...Fische?



## Tyra3 (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute, 

Ich habe vor ca. 5 Tagen meinen neuen Teich fertiggestellt und mich dazu entschlossen mich mal hier anzumelden 

Nochmal kurz zu mir, ich bin 15 und gehe noch zur Schule 

Nun habe ich jedoch noch ein paar Fragen und wahrscheinlich sind diese Fragen hier im Forum auch schon so oft gestellt worden und ich habe mir auch schon viele davon durchgelesen, doch jetzt wollte ich mal die Fragen speziell zu meinem Teich stellen.

Nun erstmal zu den Fragen 

-brauche ich noch mehr Pflanzen oder soll ich die erstmal wachsen lassen?
-kann meine Wasserspielpumpe die ganze Zeit anbleiben oder sollte ich die ab und zu mal abschalten (Nachts ist die sowieso aus)?

Außerdem wollte ich noch 5 Goldfische einsetzten, ich dachte an die Wakin-Goldfische, den __ Kometenschweif bzw. Sarasa-Comet und den __ Shubunkin. Kann ich die zusammen halten oder sollte ich nur eine Art nehmen? 
Also ich denke mal der Teich ist für 5 Goldfische groß genug und das die noch größer werden und sich schnell vermehren weiß ich auch, wegen dem Vermehren wollte ich vielleicht noch einen Sonnenbarsch einsetzten, was meint ihr dazu?

Ok, ich denke das reicht fürs Erste und ich bedanke mich schon mal für die Antworten 

Lg Tyra3


----------



## Zacky (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen

Schön sieht dein Teioch aus und die 9000 l Volumen sind auch ein gutes Maß. Das sieht auf den Bilder aber deutlich kleiner aus!?  Die Springbrunnenpumpe kannst Du sicherlich anlassen, wenn sie die Nachbarschaft nicht zu sehr belästigt ~ wegen der Geräuschkulisse. Im Moment dient sie als Deko und minimaler Sauerstoffspender, aber auf Dauer wird sie Dir durch Algenwuchs verstopfen. Ab und zu reinigen ist dann Pflicht.

Pflanzen sollten noch viel mehr rein und wenn sie dann groß und zu viele werden, ist es besser einen Teil abzutrennen, umzusetzen bzw. auch an andere Teichianer einfach mal anbieten. Die gehen immer weg! 

Das mit den Fischen ist immer so eine Sache. Die Goldfische vermehren sich rasant, __ Sonnenbarsche können das ein wenig in Grenzen halten, aber nicht auf Dauer. Sarasa und Co. kenne ich auch, weiß aber nicht, wie diese sich in puncto Familienförderung verhalten.

Aber, wenn Du Fische einsetzen willst, braucht es früher oder später definitiv einen passenden Filter, auch bei Goldfischen und Co. Jetzt solltest Du auch erst einmal mit dem Fische einsetzen so 4-6 Wochen warten, bis sich dein Teich ein ganz klein wenig eingefahren hat.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hallo Tyra,

Zacky hat ja schon soweit alles geschrieben, auf alle Fälle gehören noch mehr Pflanzen
rein.
Mit den Fischen ist das immer so eine Sache - bei Goldfischen ist unbedingt ein Filter
nötig um eine einigermassen gute Wasserqualität zu erhalten.
Ich habe bei mir __ Moderlieschen drin und betreibe meinen Teich ohne Filter, die Moderlieschen
sind sehr pflegeleicht und auch nicht temperaturempfindlich.
Auch müssen sie so gut wie gar nicht gefüttert werden.
Die 9000 L Teichvolumen kommen mir sehr hoch vor, ich würde eher mal auf 4 - 5000 L tippen.

LG Markus


----------



## Tyra3 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten und mit den 9000 liter können auch ein bisschen weniger sein, hab so geschätzt gerechnet und außerdem ist der Teich noch nicht ganz voll, weil ich mir noch ein paar pflanzen für den Rand bestellt habe und deswegen noch nicht so viel Wasser rein gelassen habe 

Ja, mit den Fischen wollt ich auch noch warten und ob ich die dieses Jahr noch hole liegt ganz am Wetter, weil ich noch so bis Mitte- Endeaugust warten wollte. Ich werde einfach mal den Händler fragen, was der dazu meint ;D

Der Filter kommt auch noch bevor die Fische rein kommen 

Lg Tyra3


----------



## Tyra3 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich den Oase Biosmart Filter kaufen, hat jemand schon mit dem Erfahrungen?
Was habt ihr so für Filter?


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hallo Tyra,
:willkommen
Ich machs mal kurz.
9000 L ? galaub ich auch nicht so recht.
Mehr Pflanzen?  Ja
Springbrunnenpumpe aus optischen Gründen ist in Ordnung, Filter bei Fischbesatz Pflicht(finde ich zumindest).


> Ich werde einfach mal den Händler fragen, was der dazu meint


Ganz schlechte Idee
Dem ist es in den meisten Fällen egal was du für eine Teich hast, er will und muß verkaufen.
Es gibt natürlich auch Händler die das anders sehen, aber die sind leider sehr selten
Mach dich lieber hier im Forum schlau, die Leute wissen meistens was sie sagen und haben evtl. Fehler schon begangen


----------



## Tyra3 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Danke für die Antwort Bayernhoschi, 
Mit den verschiedenen Fischarten hab ich mich mal schlau gemacht und eig sollte man die Fische zusammen halten dürfen 
Ich wert mich mal ein bisschen im Forum schlau machen

Wie viel Teichvolumen würdet ihr denn schätzen? 

Lg


----------



## libsy (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Teichvolumen berechnen ist nicht so einfach, wegen den verschiedenen Stufen. Aber du kannst ja mal Länge und Breite angeben.
Bei Bildern kann man sich leicht verschätzen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Aufgrund der Wagenräder kann man ganz gut die Größe abschätzen, wie ich meine.
Also mehr als 5000 sollten das meiner Meinung nach nicht sein.

Nochmal auf die Frage mit den Fischen zurückkommend: __ Kometenschweif, Sarassa und __ Shubunkin, das geht.
Hab ich auch schon gehabt.
Sind im Endefekt alles Goldfische, nur eben andere Zuchtformen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Sarasa und Shubis sind sehr vermehrungsfreudig.....
lieber einen "Teichpolizisten" = __ gemeiner Sonnenbarsch dazu...
und mit Fischis würde ich bis zum Saisonstart 2014 (Mai 2014) warten.
Teich ist noch nicht eingefahren... und Mitte August würde ich
keine Fische mehr einsetzen.
Jetzt sind die schönsten Exemplare eh schon verkauft......
Lieber noch jede Menge Pflanzen einsetzen, schaut gut aus
und kommt dem Teich garantiert zugute!
Teich bedeutet auch... man muss Geduld haben können


----------



## Tyra3 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten und Tipps!

Mit den Fischen, hab ich mir überlegt, möchte ich jetzt doch erst bis zum nächsten Jahr warten, wie Eva-Maria schon sagte und lieber mehr Pflanzen kaufen und warten bis die alle groß sind und schööön blühen 
Aber jetzt weiß ich zumindestens, dass man die zusammen halten kann und den Sonnenbarsch würde ich dann auch kaufen. Ich hab irgendwo gelesen, dass man nur einen einsetzten sollte, ist das richtig?

LG


----------



## macmarkus (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*



Tyra3 schrieb:


> Wie viel Teichvolumen würdet ihr denn schätzen?



ich schätze, ein steinway würde genau reinpassen.


----------



## LotP (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*



Tyra3 schrieb:


> Aber jetzt weiß ich zumindestens, dass man die zusammen halten kann und den Sonnenbarsch würde ich dann auch kaufen. Ich hab irgendwo gelesen, dass man nur einen einsetzten sollte, ist das richtig?
> 
> LG



jo, einen. Wenn man n Pärchen erwischen würde hatt man sonst das gleiche Problem wie mit den Goldfischen  - Nachwuchs ohne Ende.

Alternativ kannst du dir auch Goldelritzen überlegen, hab sein kurzem einem Schwarm bei mir im Koiteich und sind wirklich lustige Gesellen. Bilden rel. große Schwärme, sind  oberflächennah und fressen die Mückenlarven.
edit: als Alternative zu Goldis, nicht den Sonnenbarschen!


----------



## Tyra3 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Achso danke, 
Das mit den Goldelritzen hört sich nicht schlecht an, werde michmal darüber informieren 

LG


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Tyra (haste auch nen richtigen Namen?)
wenn Goldfische, ob edel oder normalo...
dann kommt es auch ein wenig auf die Teichgröße an... von wegen gemeinem Sonnenbarsch.
Wir haben 2 Jungs, Jonny & Butch, und genügend Wasser und Futter im Angebot,
dass die 2 keinen Kohldampf schieben müssen.
Richtig ist, bloß kein Pärchen... dann hast Du ein richtiges Problem!!!!
Ein user kann da ein Lied von singen...


----------



## Tyra3 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hallo Eva-Maria,
Ja habe ich, aber meine muddi möchte nicht, dass ich den im Internet sage 


Eva-Maria schrieb:


> dann kommt es auch ein wenig auf die Teichgröße an... von wegen gemeinem Sonnenbarsch.



Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass der gemeine Sonnenbarsch viel Platz benötigt oder was meinst du?

Ok kein Pärchen, verstanden 

LG


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

yep, hast Du....
ein kleinerer Teich kommt mit einem Sonnenbarsch aus,
ein größerer Teich und damit mehr Nahrung für Sonnenbarschens...
da kann man dann auch 2 einsetzen - halt wirklich drauf achten, dass
man gleichgeschlechtliche __ Barsche kauft.
Und es ist okay, wenn Du Deinen Vornamen nicht nennen magst/kannst.
Irgendwie kann ich Deine Ma schon verstehen


----------



## Patrick K (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hallo Manfred

Schöner Teich gefällt mir jetzt schon sehr gut, aber wie die Vorschreiben schon meinten da passen locker noch 5 x so viel Pflanzen rein und mit den Fischen würde ich auch bis nächstes Jahr warten 

In 2-3 Jahren wird dann sowieso angebaut Murhahahahahahaha


Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tyra3 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Ok, dann weiß ich bescheid 
Ich denke für mein Teich reicht erstmal ein Sonnenbarsch.

Zu Patrick, mit den Fischen möchte ich sowieso noch bis nächstes Jahr warten und neue Pflanzen hab ich mir auch schon bestellt 
Und danke, dass dir mein Teich jetzt schon gefällt


----------



## Tyra3 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hallo, 

Hier in meiner Umgebung ist es echt schwer an Teichpflanzen zu kommen und deshalb hab ich welche bei Naturagart  bestellt, habt ihr Erfahrungen mit dem Händler oder könnt ihr mir noch andere Händler empfehlen? 

LG Markus


----------



## Moonlight (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Ha Markus,

jetzt haste Deinen Namen doch verraten 

Herzlich Willkommen 

Hübscher Teich ...  

Warum fragst Du denn nicht hier im Forum nach Teichpflanzen? Naturagard ist schon recht teuer 


Mandy


----------



## lotta (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hi Markus,
in vielen Baumärkten, 
welche auch Fische , Teichzubehör etc führen, 
gibt es zur Zeit 50% auf alle Teich und Schwimmpflanzen!
Hast vielleicht Hagebaumarkt, OBI etc in deiner Nähe?
Ich habe am Samstag pro Pflanze, 1, 09 € bezahlt, das lohnt sich echt 
Dann mach mal schnell...
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Tyra3 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hallo,

Danke Moonlight, werde mich mal hier im Forum umschauen 

Ja, ich habe ein paar Geschäft hier in der Nähe, doch leider ist die Auswahl nicht wirklich groß und mit den 50% ist das so ne Sache, die meisten Pflanzen sind dann schon Vertrocknet und so 
Aber ich werde mal meine Augen offen halten


----------



## Christine (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hallo Markus,

Naturagart ist schon o.k. - die Pflanzen haben eine sehr gute Qualität und wachsen auch meist besser an, als die Treibhausgewächse, die es im Baumarkt oft gibt. 

Du kannst auch noch bei unserem Werner schauen,
 da gibt es diverse Unterwasserpflanzen im Angebot, allerdings wird diese Woche wegen der hohen Temperaturen nicht verschickt. 
Sonst käme nur gedünstetes Grünzeug an.


----------



## Tyra3 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hallo,

Da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass ihr Naturagart o.k. findet, hatte schon befürchtet, dass das nur so kleine Pflanzen mit schlechter Qualität sind 

Danke für den Tipp, werde mal durchstöbern 

LG Markus


----------



## Christine (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hallo Markus,

kleine Pflanzen und kleine Pflanzen ist ein Unterschied.
Von den einheimischen Wassergärtnern - wie Naturagart oder Nymphaion - sind kleine Pflanzen meist widerstandsfähiger und letztendlich ausdauernder. Oft sind sie nur kleiner, weil sie durch ihre Aufzucht in unseren Gefilden durch die niedrigeren Temperaturen ein wenig hinterher hinken. 
Aber genau das ist ihr Vorteil - sie müssen keinen Kulturschock verdauen, weil sie vorher mit  reichlich Dünger in einem Gewächshaus oder einer anderen Klimaregion gepäppelt wurden.


----------



## Tyra3 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort, 
dann weiß ich wenigstens, dass wenn sie klein sind trotzdem gut wachsen 

LG Markus


----------



## Tyra3 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hallo, 

Habe nochmal ein Frage zu Wasserpflanzen: Kann ich solche Blaukorndüngerkugeln auch für die Wasserpflanzen bzw. der Seerose geben? Oder ist das nicht gut für das Wasser oder fördert das Algenwachstum?

Momentan ist das Wasserglasklar und die Pflanzen wachsen auch gut, nur wenn z.B. die Seerose dadurch schneller und besser wächst wollte ich ihr gerne ein paar Düngekugeln gönnen 

LG Markus


----------



## Christine (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hallo Markus,

für die Seerose nimmt man - defekter Link entfernt - die ins Substrat tief rein gedrückt werden, so dass nur die Seerosenwurzeln dran kommen. Sonst hast Du ganz schnell grüne Algenbrühe.

Diesen Dünger gibt es z.B. von Osmocote und manchmal sogar bei Aldi.


----------



## Tyra3 (23. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 

Also meinst du die Blaukorndüngekugeln für den Garten, sollte ich bei Wasserpflanzen nicht anwenden, sondern speziell für den Gartenteich?

LG Markus

*welche kaufen

Habe ich vergessen zu schreiben, nach "Gartenteich"


----------



## Christine (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hi Markus,

Du solltest Dir für den Gartenteich diesen Langzeitdünger zulegen. Die "normalen" Teichpflanzen brauchen den selten.
Es ist recht schwierig, Blaukorn nur der Seerose zuzuführen und ihn nur oben auf den Topf streuen wie im Garten ist falsch. Dann geht der Dünger direkt ins Wasser und als erste wachsen die Algen.


----------



## Tyra3 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hallo Blumenelse,

Dann werde ich mal nach Langzeitdünger Ausschau halten!

LG Markus


----------



## Tyra3 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hallo,

Habe mal wieder ein Frage 

Beim Begutachten meiner Pflanzen habe ich an der __ Sumpfdotterblume etwas komisches bemerkt, da waren überall am Boden solche kleinen Luftblasen, die sahen aus wie Eier.
Produzieren die Pflanzen so Sauerstoff oder was hat das auf sich?

LG Markus


----------



## Tyra3 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hallo, 

Heute sind endlich meine bestellten Pflanzen gekommen und nun habe ich mal wieder eine Frage, denn meine Krebsscheren liegen einfach seitlich auf dem Wasser, was soll ich tun? Einfach liegen lassen und abwarten oder mit Steinen beschweren oder wie habt ihr das gemacht?

LG Markus


----------



## muh.gp (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hallo Markus,

gib ihr einfach Zeit, die richtet sich schon von alleine auf bzw. ein.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Christine (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Schubs sie in den tiefen Teil des Teiches. Dann regelt sich das.


----------



## Limnos (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hi

Ich stimme zunächst mal zu, dass noch viel mehr Pflanzen da rein müssen, vor allem Unterwasserpflanzen. Wo ich meine Zweifel habe, das ist einmal das vorgebliche Volumen ( wie tief ist der Teich denn?), zum anderen die verbreitete Meinung, es müsse bei Goldfischen ein Filter her. Abgesehen davon, dass ein Filter nur Feststoffe ab einer gewissen Größe zurückhält, läuft  das Wasser weiterhin durch den Dreck, bis der Filter gereinigt wird. Abbauvorgänge schon im Filter sind nicht allzu hoch anzuschlagen. Bestenfalls Filterkohle hätte eine Zeit lang eine reinigende Wirkung. Nach meiner Erfahrung kann ein Teich mit mindestens 500 l je Fisch bis etwa 12 cm Länge ohne jede Technik sauber gehalten werden, wenn genügend Pflanzen da sind. Soparsames Füttern und kein zu hoher Eintrag durch Laub, Pollen oder Blütenblätter einmal vorausgesetzt.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tyra3 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hallo,

Danke für die zahlreiche Antworten, werde der Pflanze dann einfach die Zeit geben 

Zu Limnos, der Teich ist ca. 1.15m tief und meine Mutter hat auf die Wasseruhr geguckt und hat gesagt, dass das ca. 5800l waren. Außerdem habe ich noch vor mehr Unterwasserpflanzen einzusetzen, nur hier in meiner Umgebung gibt es fast keine und ich wollte erstmal nur ein paar bei Naturagart bestellen, um zu gucken wir die Qualität und so ist. Also weitere Pflanzen folgen 

LG Markus


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

moin Markus,
bevor Du Dein Taschengeld für "neue Pflanzen" ausgibst,
schaust am besten auch mal hier rein, ab und an: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/162/

Und unter "suchen" kannst Du im "Flohmarkt" auch mal eine Anfrage stellen,
ob andere user nicht was von ihren Pflanzen abzugeben haben, da ihre Teiche 
zuwuchern....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hi Markus,

wenn ich mir so die Wagenräder im Hintergrund anschaue schätze ich mal der Teich ist knapp 4m lang und 2,5-3m breit. (insgesamt so um 7qm2 Wasseroberfläche) Für Goldfischsorten, die ihre 30-40cm lang werden ist das jedenfalls schon knapp bemessen.
Ich würde da eher __ Kleinfische einsetzten. __ Moderlieschen wurden schon genannt. Da die aber eher dezent (unscheinbar) gefärbt sind könntest Du, wenn Du unbedingt was "buntes" möchtest, auch __ Goldelritze (Pimephales promelas) nehmen. Die kommen auch ohne ne Filteranlage aus. Bunt wären auch die __ Regenbogenelritze

MfG Frank


----------



## Tyra3 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hallo,

@Eva Maria, danke für den Tipp ich denke aber mal das die Saison an Teichpflanzen für dieses Jahr schon vorbei ist.

@__ Knoblauchkröte, also der Teich ist 5m lang und 4m breit (an der breitesten Stelle), sind das dann nicht so ungefähr 16qm2 Wasseroberfläche? Also vollkommen ausreichen für Goldfische, habe die in schon viel kleineren Teichen gesehen? Bis die die 30-40cm erreicht haben dauert es ja auch noch ne ganze weile...
Wollte auch nur 5 einsetzen und einen Sonnenbarsch dazu, das muss doch gehen (mit dem vermehren, dass weiß ich, falls Junge überleben sollte, werde ich die auch zu meinem Onkel abgeben können, der hat einen groooßen Teich ) 
__ Moderlieschen und Co. finde ich persönlich nicht so interessant 
Deswegen lieber Goldfische und/oder Shubunkins 

LG Markus


----------



## Christine (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*



Tyra3 schrieb:


> Goldfische, habe die in schon viel kleineren Teichen gesehen?



Wenn viele es falsch machen, wird es nicht automatisch richtig!

Aber ich denke auch, dass Dein Teich für ein paar __ Goldfisch(artig)e ausreichend ist. flüstern Wir selber geben im Basiswissen ja als Minimum 3,.000 Liter an.)


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

moin Markus,
ich wüsste nicht, warum Du nicht noch Pflanzen einsetzen kannst....
vor allem Pflanzen, die aus gut eingefahrenen Teichen entnommen werden
aufgrund von "Überschuss".
Für teures Geld kleine Pflanzen kaufen... das würde ich jetzt wohl auch nicht mehr machen.


----------



## Tyra3 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Wenn viele es falsch machen, wird es nicht automatisch richtig!



So war das auch nicht gemeint, das ich das als richtig ansehe, ich meinte nur das das für Goldfische dann ja ausreichend Platz sein müsste. Außerdem hast du das ja gerade auch schon geschrieben 

Ich hatte auch noch vor mehr Pflanzen einzusetzen, ich meinte nur, dass die vom Baumarkt etc. nicht mehr so gut aussehen und ich glaube, dass jetzt die anderen Teichbesitzer auch keine mehr abgeben, weil die schon so viele abgegeben haben oder gar kein Überschuss mehr vorhanden ist. Falls doch korrigiert mich bitte 

LG Markus


----------



## Tyra3 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hallo,

Meine Nachbarin hat mich heute gefragt, ob sie ihre __ Schildkröten in den Teich setzen darf, ich habe erstmal nein gesagt, weil ich denke, dass die die Pflanzen auffressen und so viel Dreck machen. 
Doch nun bin ich am überlegen, ob die nicht vllt doch in den Teich können, habt ihr Erfahrungen damit oder sogar selber welche im Teich?

LG Markus


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Moin Markus,
schau mal ins Forum, da hatte es erst einen thread zu __ Schildkröten...
machen viel Dreck, fressen alles ratzekahl... meine ich zu erinnern!


----------



## Tyra3 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Danke Eva-Maria,

Ich denke mal ich werde beim Nein bleiben.

Hier mal ein kleies Update vom Teich und die Frage, wiemlange es dauert bis die __ Krebsschere richtig steht?

LG Markus


----------



## libsy (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Wie lange deine __ Krebsschere auf dem Wasser liegt, wird dir keiner sagen können.
Meine erste Krebsschere war aus einenm Baumarkt und noch sehr klein.
In den Teich geworfen und nach ein paar Tagen war sie weg. Dachte schon ich habe sie verloren.
Damals war mein Wasser nicht so klar, weil ein geeigneter Filter fehlte. Monate später, ich schaute in meinen Teich wollte ich meinen Augen nicht trauen, denn am Grund sah ich eine große Krebsschere mit vielen Ablegern. Bei Pflanzen sage ich immer, Geduld haben.
Das war bis jetzt mit fast allen Pflanzen so.


----------



## Tyra3 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Ok, danke...dann werde ich wohl einfach warten müssen.
Sollte ich die eigentlich immer in die Tiefwasserzone schubsen oder sie einfach rumtreiben lassen, weil die __ Krebsschere immer über der Sumpfzone ist?


----------



## Christine (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Treibt sie immer zurück in die Sumpfzone? Muss am Wind liegen. Lass sie einfach in Ruhe.
Nur wenn Du sie loswerden willst, dann hol Dir die __ Schildkröten in den Teich. Es ist, wie Eva-Maria schon sagte.
Frag doch im Flohmarkt noch einmal mit PLZ nach Pflanzen. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand.


----------



## Tyra3 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Ja, sie treibt entweder zurück zur Sumpfzone oder zur Pumpe, aber ok ich lass sie einfach mal die nächsten Tage in Ruhe.
Ok verstanden, KEINE __ Schildkröten 

Werde ich mal machen, hier sind ja sooo viele im Forum, da wird sich schon einer finden 

LG Markus


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

moin Markus,
so stelle ich mir Teichbepflanzung vor... die UW-Bepflanzung
extra für Dich vorhin fotografiert
   

wie Du auf dem ersten Bild gut sehen kannst.... sehr große Krebsscheren,
dürften im Durchmesser so 60 - 80 cm haben und sind so gut 'nen halben Meter hoch
Mit solch' einem UW-Bewuchs haben die Fische auch tolle Möglichkeiten sich zu verstecken und bleiben hübsch gelassen


----------



## Tyra3 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hallo,

Danke für die Fotos, die du extra für mich gemacht hast 
Deine UW-Beflanzung ist echt schick, hoffentlich sieht es im einem Jahr annähernd so schön aus wie bei dir 

Und genau aus diesem Grund warte ich noch mit den Fischen, damit die Pflanzen erstmal gut wachsen und einen dichten bestand bilden und die Fische sich gut verstecken können und kein __ Reiher oder der Gleichen die Fische schnappen kann 

LG Markus

PS: hier nochmal ein kleines Update und das erste Seerosenblatt ist aus ca. 1m tiefe hochgekommen


----------



## Tyra3 (3. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hallo Leute,

Ich brauche mal wieder eure Hilfe, denn der Wasserspiegel vom Teich sinkt meiner Meinung nach viel zu schnell und ich weiß nicht woran das liegen könnte? Ich habe auch mal in die Kapillarsperre (wenn man das so sagt )
geguckt und fand dort ziemlich viel Wasser, was sich da angesammelt hat. Ist das normal oder hab ich was falsch gemacht?

LG Markus

PS: Der Teich entwickelt sich prächtig, die Pflanzen wachsen und die ersten blühen auch schon, z.B. der __ Blutweiderich oder das __ Pfennigkraut  und ab und zu kann man auch mal die Vögel beim Baden beobachten.


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Markus,
was verstehst Du unter "viel zu schnell"....
hast Du mal konkrete Zahlen & Fakten?
Mach doch mal ein gutes Bild bei VOLLEM Teich als
auch dann wenn Deiner Meinung nach der Wasserspiegel extrem gesunken sein soll.
Bei dem derzeitigen Wetter ist Wasserverdunstung an der Tagesordnung.
Wir füllen tgl. gut 10 cm Wasser in einem 600-Liter-Pflanzenfilter nach.


----------



## Chris2109 (3. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Springbrunnen befördern schon bei mäßigem Wind einiges an Wasser aus dem Teich. Man denkt es manchmal gar nicht, aber das kann ganz schön viel sein in kürzester Zeit.


----------



## Tyra3 (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Danke euch beiden für die schnelle Antwort,

Ich werde heute Abend den Teich wieder auffüllen und dann ein Foto machen.
Ich sehe den Wasserverlust immer an den Steinen, aber wenn ihr sagt, dass das auch mal gute 10cm sein können, bin ich schonmal beruhigt, denn so viel ist es bei mir zum Glück nicht!

Ich werde nochmal ein Bild vom Stein reinstellen, wo man das ganz gut sieht, also eig ist der Stein immer ganz Unterwasser, ich habe aber auch seit 2 Tagen kein Wasser mehr aufgefüllt. Ich hoffe man erkennt was 

LG Markus


----------



## libsy (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Bei dem Wetter ganz normal, so ist es bei meiner Pfütze auch immer. Warte ab, du wirst noch zeiten haben, da musst du ausschöpfen oder abpumpen, damit er nicht überläuft. Wo es so stark geregnet hatte Anfang Juni war ich zweimal am Tag den Teich auspumpen.


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hallo Markus,

wie guckt man denn in eine Kapillarsperre? 

Aber egal - Dein Teich ist für Verdunstung durch Sonne und Wind optimiert - große freie Wasserfläche in Kombination mit vielen Kieseln und Steinen.


----------



## Tyra3 (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Ok, dann bin ich ja beruhigt 

Mit "in die Kapillarsperre gucken" meinte ich halt so das Ende, wo die Kapillarsperre ist. Ich weiß nicht, wie man das beschreiben soll 

Aber dann weiß ich wenigstens bescheid 

LG Markus


----------



## Tyra3 (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

So, wie gewünscht noch ein Bild vom "vollen" Teich


----------



## Tyra3 (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hallo,

Ich habe mal wieder eine Frage 

Also ein Bekannter von mir hat mir angeboten, dass ich ein paar seiner Fische haben kann, denn er hat mittlerweile zu viele und befürchtet, dass dann einige den Winter überstehen. Nun zu meiner Frage, kann ich so 4-5 Fische von ihm nehmen, eigentlich wollte ich erst nächstes Jahr welche einsetzen, aber ich möchte auch nicht, dass die Fische sonst vllt sterben? Der Teich ist jetzt ca. 1 Monat "in betriebt".

LG Markus

Hier noch mal ein Bild vom Teich


----------



## Chris2109 (5. Aug. 2013)

Ja kannst du ohne fische wird er sonst nie "einlaufen"

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Servus Markus

Was sind "paar seiner Fische" ?

Ich würde auf das nächste Jahr warten ...

Gib dem Teich Zeit einzulaufen :beten


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Servus Markus,

Dein Teich ist für Fische doch viel zu mager. Zu wenig etablierte Bepflanzung, zu jung. Du müsstest auf jeden Fall zufüttern. Also produzierst Du Nährstoffe, die der Teich noch nicht "verdauen" kann. Du hast keinen Filter, der dem entgegen wirkt und wenn ich das Wasser betrachte, kriegst Du eh grad ein Schwebalgenproblem.

Ausserdem bietet er für Fische viel zu wenig Versteckmöglichkeiten und Schatten.

Ich würde es nicht machen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hi Markus,
da muss ich meinen beiden Vorrednern bedingungslos Recht geben!
Sorge doch bitte erst mal für eine vernünftige Teichbiologie.... sprich Pflanzen, Pflanzen und nochmals Pflanzen!!!
Dachte wir hätten uns DARAUF längst geeinigt?
Dein Bekannter kriegt seinen Fischüberschuss garantiert auch anderweitig untergebracht,
und ohne ihm zu nahe treten zu wollen.... da hätte er verflixt nochmal... eher drauf achten sollen!
Was nützt es den armen Fischen, wenn ER das Problem los ist... und sie dann bei DIR im Teich sterben?
Mach's nicht!


----------



## Tyra3 (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hallo,
Danke für die Antworten erstmal, dann werde ich wohl die Fische vorerst nicht annehmen!

Und mit dem Schwebealgenproblem, also bis jetzt konnte ich keine Algen entdecken 

Außerdem habe ich auch schon neue Pflanzen reingesetzt, jedoch sieht man auf dem Foto viele nicht, weil du zu klein sind oder die Schwimmpflanzen sieht man auf den Fotos sowieso fast nie.

Was würdet ihr mir den noch an Pflanzen vorschlagen, die den Fischen Versteckmöglichkeiten gibt?

LG Markus


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hallo Markus,

guck Dir mal das Foto von Deinem Teich hier oben genau an. Das Wasser ist grün und ganz leicht trüb. Das sind Schwebealgen. Nicht jede Alge ist so groß, dass man sie wie eine Pflanze sehen kann. Und du  hast überhaupt keine Unterwasserpflanzen. __ Hornblatt, __ Tausendblatt etc.


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

hey Markus,
nu' ma' büschen die Klüsen auf..und mal ins Lexikon geschaut:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showcat&catid=12

Da hast Du detailiert wonach Du suchst....


----------



## Tyra3 (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hallo,

@blumenelse ich habe Unterwasserpflanzen, nämlich __ Hornblatt, so eine Sime, __ Nadelkraut und eine Seerose 
Ich sagte ja, dass man vieles nicht so gut sieht, ich versuch mal ein paar Bilder reinzustellen, nur ich kann am iPad immer nur ein Bild einfügen!?

Danke Eva-Maria ich werde mal gucken 

LG Markus


----------



## Tyra3 (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hallo,

Mich würde mal interessieren, was denn so passieren könnte, wenn man Fische jetzt schon in den Teich stzen würde?
Ich werde aber trotzdem keine Fische einsetzen, nur so zur Info 

LG Markus


----------



## lotta (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Lass dich nicht verrückt machen,  Markus.
Wenn du so gerne einige , wenige Fische einsetzen möchtest , dann  mach das doch.
Dein Teich ist sehr schön, liebevoll und mit viel Überlegung,
 Nachfragen und "Tips einholen", von dir angelegt worden!
Da gibt es ganz andere, welche in den übelsten kleinen Wasserlöchern, viel zu viele Fische halten.
Was kann passieren?
Ich denke, du solltest etwa noch 2-3 Wochen warten und deine Wasserwerte gelegentlich messen, damit du den so genannten Nitritpeak hinter dir hast...
Wenn die Schwebealgen zu dicht werden, dann lies dir mal den VlcvF Bericht durch,
 diese günstige Variante, filtert diese  gut raus,
 allerdings stören diese Algen eher den Betrachter, als die Fische.
Allerdings, werden die Fische sich auf jeden Fall verstecken wollen, 
drum versuche doch in der dir verbleibenden Zeit wirklich noch einiges an Pflanzen dazuzusetzen.
Unterwasserpflanzen, wie viel viel __ Wasserpest  und Krebsscheren ...
Was dann im nächsten Jahr zu wuchern anfangen sollte, kannst du ja raausfischen und weitergeben.
Ohne die Pflanzaufstockung, würde ich mit den Fischen tatsächlich warten,
 ansonsten denke ich, geht das schon mit wenigen (höchstens 5 Fischen)
Hast du einen Filter? Oder die Möglichkeit, einen mit Matten bestückten Durchlauffilter zu bauen?
Mach dich doch nochmal weiter schlau und nutze die Zeit, ein Optimum für deine Neueinzüge , rauszuholen
Du machst das klasse, dass du dir so viele Infos holst und umsetzt.
Wünsche dir viel Erfolg und Freude weiterhin 
am Teich und vielleicht bald mit Fischen


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hallo Markus,
von was für Fischen reden wir hier denn?

Ich hab damals in meinem neu angelegtem Teich auch ziemlich am Anfang einen einzelnen Koi eingesetzt, nennt sich "Pilotfisch".

Die Filterbakterien bekommen dadurch Futter.

Wenn es also 4-5 kleine Exemplare sind, würde ich mir da keine Sorgen machen.

Rein damit, der Teich wird es verkraften.

Es haben andere hier sicher eine andere Meinung, aber ich bin damit sehr gut gefahren.


----------



## Tyra3 (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hallo und ein großes dankeschön für die ausführlichen Antworten 

Also ich werde auf jedenfall noch mehr Pflanzen einsetzen und noch ein paar Wochen warten. Einen Filter habe ich leider noch nicht.

Wir reden von Goldfischen, die aber noch relativ klein sind, so ca. 10cm und wenn werde ich sowieso nur 4-5 einsetzen, damit es nicht zu viele sind, aber auch nicht zu wenig und es dann ein kleiner Schwarm ist. Sollte ich dann eigentlich gleich einen Sonnenbarsch einsetzen oder kann ich bis zum nächsten Jahr warten?

LG Markus


----------



## lotta (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Ich denke Markus, 
mit dem Sonnenbarsch kannst du getrost bis zum nächsten Frühjahr warten, denn die kleinen Goldfische werden dieses Jahr sicher nicht mehr in Laichstimmung kommen
Du machst das ,
 weiter so und immer schön berichten und so schöne Fotos zeigen,das ist klasse


----------



## Tyra3 (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Danke lotta auch für das Lob,
nur momentan gibt es nicht so viel zu berichten, außer das die Pflanzen gut wachsen und der erste Frosch sich auch schon eingenistet hat


----------



## Limnos (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hi Markus

Kapillarsperre ist Folienrand, der sich über den Wasserspiegel erhebt. Ob er senkrecht nach oben gebogen ist oder sich über einem Erdwall wölbt ist dabei völlig egal. Was Du meinst, ist wahrscheinlich ein Graben ganz- oder teilweise ringsum. In den darf u.U. noch Wasser gelangen , wenn man dort drin Pflanzen halten will. Aber dann sollte der nach außen hin o.a. Bedingung erfüllen. Alles was porös ist, Erde, Filz etc. saugt Wasser auf und leitet es evtl. über die Kapillarsperre hinweg. Also sollte es am Außenrand keine solchen Materialien geben.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tyra3 (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hallo Wolfgang,

Genau das meinte ich, einen Graben, wo ich Kantsteine drinne habe und wo dann die Folie senkrecht hochgeht. Also ohne Erde und so.

So, in den nächsten Tage werde ich weitere Pflanzen bestellen und dann mal gucken wie der Teich aussieht 
Leider beginnt morgen wieder die Schule und somit kann ich den Teich dann nicht mehr ganz so viel genießen 

LG Markus


----------



## Tyra3 (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hallo Leute,

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder 
Ich habe gestern im Teich __ Schnecken entdeckt und frage mich jetzt, ob die schädlich oder nützlich sind?

LG Markus


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hallo Markus,
also ich kenne keine __ Schnecken im Teich die schädlich wären.
wie schauen die bei dir denn aus?
Ich hab Spitzschlammschnecken(Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaub die heißen so)drin und die tun nichts anderes als "Dreckfressen".
Ich find immer wieder mal welche in der Pumpenkammer, scheint denen da zu gefallen.
Die __ fliegen wieder in den Teich und gut is.


----------



## Chris2109 (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Die wirst du mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit mit meinem __ Hornkraut reingeworfen habe  Die sind aber keinesfalls schädlich!


----------



## Tyra3 (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Achso, ok danke 

Heute sind die Goldfische in den Teich gekommen und schwimmen schon eifrig herum und wollen alles entdecken 
Die Wasserwerte sind alle in Ordnung und nächste Woche kommt noch eine große Portion an Teichpflanzen!

LG Markus


----------



## lotta (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hey Markus,
ich gratuliere dir zu deinen ersten Fischen:hai
passe gut auf sie und deinen Teich auf, bisher hast du das schon klasse gemacht
Und mit den vielen weiteren Pflanzen, wird es sicher ein richtiges Fischparadies.
Ich wünsche dir, trotz Schule (was sein muss, muss sein)
noch einen schönen Sommer und ganz viel Freude an deinem schönen Fischteich


----------



## Tyra3 (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich...Fische?*

Hey Sabine,

Vielen Dank 
Ja, Schule muss sein 
Danke, wünsche ich dir und allen anderen natürlich auch

LG Markus


----------

